# Advice needed for long term savings goals



## Don_08 (3 Oct 2010)

Details removed for personal reasons


----------



## niceoneted (3 Oct 2010)

Are you paying interest on the balance of the cc if so move it to a 0% card or clear it from savings. It is pointless to be paying interest on it. 

Stop overpaying on Gas and ESB, both re very high monthly amounts b=for by monthly bills. You should be able to half those amounts. Use LED of CFL bulbs, turn off and unplug things not in use, it is amazing how much you can save. Turn the thermostat down a degree or two and add a layer. 

The phone NTL and TV (not sure what this TV fee is if u pay NTL) are all very high. You would probably be able to get a package with phone/broadband/tv - shop around for this. 

Mobile bill is also high. I was paying that and more up to two months ago when I switched to a simple plan with vodafone.Its a bill pay that rolls monthly and gives the security of not running out of credit. 

Shopping could be reduced from 900 to easily 6/700. 

Cleaner at 170 - is this not a waste. perhaps cut back on the no of hours they are in. 

You are on a good income but will you be able to survive if you were to lose your job. I suggest you start a spending diary and see where money is being wasted as you spend 500 on misc. which is not a lot for 4 of you but there is prob some waste there. 
I also think you are prob spending some of the money because you have it. 
GO through all your expenses and bills with a fine tooth comb.
What is the term remaining on the mortgage? is the overpayment of 250 included in the 1250? I would aim to have the mortgage clear by the time the kids are going to college.
From adding all the incomings and outgoings you have a spare 500 where is that going??


----------

